# Question about knot.



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

I just started fishing for steelhead this year. I've been having a lot of problems with losing them and haven't landed one yet. I think it is my knot. I'm using 3x tippet which I think should be ok, with an improved clinch knot. Is there a better knot I should be using?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I always use a clinch knot myself. What I do is wet the line before clinching. I don't know if you've tried that. But it works for me. You may want to try a palomar knot. I've used it before to and it works. Just make sure to spit on the line or dunk it in the water before clinching tight. Also is it the knot at the fly that is failing or your tippet - leader connection? I 'm assuming it's your tippet-fly connection? You may also try a duncan loop I've never used that one but have seen it in books before. Good Luck hope that helps.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Friday I got one in on 4x tippet that was 29" long and I use a clinch knot. I just about always use a clinch. However if you are using florocarbon you'll need something different.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Every now and then I have problems with the clinch knot and when I do I go to the palomar knot. http://www.carlylelake.com/Fishing/Knots/palomar.htm


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

which is not very often anymore, I always use the palomar because the hook eyes are larger and you can pass a double strand through them easier. I've never really tried to get a palomar loop of 3X or 4x tippet through the eye of a #8, #10 or #12 fly hook, but it probably is not that hard. I do agree that you have to wet the improved clinch knot for best results. For some reason those duncan loops don't look very safe to me, though I'm sure that it allows the fly to move more naturally. I think I'll stick with the clinch even though it sure ain't the easiest knot to tie especially if your hands are cold!

teeray


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Many experts believe the following 2knots to be the absolute strongest. I have not had a failure with either. I HAVE had with the improved clinch, and I always moisten my knots. The knots are the Pitzen & Davy (Wotten) knots.
http://www.fintalk.com/fishing-knots/pitzen-knot.html
http://www.flyfield.com/knot.htm

Each of those will test at or very near 100%...MUCH stronger than the clinch.
Hope it's a helpful option or two.
Mike


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

The Davy Wotten knot looks too simple to be that strong. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

... I use only four knots and four only... fly to tippet Palomar knot....tippet to leader double uni knot...fly line to leader loop to loop connection... loop connector is a 25# test mono loop nail knotted to my fly line!


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

I'm not a flyfisherman, but I would like to learn how to. I use the palomar knot for everything from bluegills and shovelheads and everything inbetween. It is an incredibly strong knot and if you can use it for what ever type of set-up that you use, then I suggest it.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

:C http://www.fish4fun.com/palomarknot.htm


----------

